# Cool! I got booted!!



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Over on the Florida Sportsman site. Deleted a good dozen of my posts, kept PM'n me and harrassing me because I dissagreed with some of thier crap. Oh well. I been nailed by a Keyboard Kowboy!!! LOL

I would post a link, but I'm locked out... But is was something like this...

"pass etiquette as far as speed and distance from others?"


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Which category?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Panhandle-General Info


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

It says the last post is by you, but when you go in, the thread isn't there.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow!! This is a first for me.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I gotta ask: what did you say?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I accused them of being a little clique that couldn't handle ouside remarks. They are almost all people who fish out of Panama City. One of the made a remark about anyone in a big boat was rich, dumb and a drunk. I took exception to that. One of thier moderators started deleting my posts. I called him out. Xanadu (Hal) got in on it before it got deleted.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Also, everytime I said anything about the Outcast sale, it got deleted. Half Hitch in PC has a sale, they will not delete a post advertising. Call that fair???


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

You might find some solace on this site as well as here.

http://www.tnfreebird.proboards75.com/

Many members have been kicked off assorted boating and fishing forums.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Rejoin as Downtime2.1 :shedevil


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

It's there loss Wade,not yours. I say give'm a big fat :moon and be done with it!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (2/19/2008)*Rejoin as Downtime2.1 :shedevil


Now thathas me







That was GOOD!!

Isn't censorship great:banghead:banghead You mean you couldn't disagree with someone, so you got booted:banghead. Hell I'd thought you posted a picture of two people copulating.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

hell Wade...I've been booted from there at least 10 times....:toast


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

You have to admit wade the guy was right....i have had several big boats and I am dumb and usually drunk....well two out of three isnt bad. Why were you cheating on us with another site anyway?? Serves you right.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hebegb (2/19/2008)*hell Wade...I've been booted from there at least 10 times....:toast


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn, Wade. What did you tell those yahoos, anyway? I guess they all think they can fish in the pass infreakin perogue and skiffs without difficulty, but I throw 2' a trolling speed and what are we supposed to do, stop and wait for the pass to clear?

You're now a true "outcast"


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bonita dan (2/19/2008)*It's there loss Wade,not yours. I say give'm a big fat :moon and be done with it!


I agree with Dan.... its there loss!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, looks like I am still able to log in. The thread is gone though. Musta stepped on a toe or two. Love the Gestapo tactics they use. Guess I don't fit in. No pink Columbia shirt or cute bandana around my neck under some funky looking hat and shorts with 39 and a half pockets.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Xanadu (2/19/2008)*Damn, Wade. What did you tell those yahoos, anyway? I guess they all think they can fish in the pass infreakin perogue and skiffs without difficulty, but I throw 2' a trolling speed and what are we supposed to do, stop and wait for the pass to clear?
> 
> You're now a true "outcast"


<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>I accused them of being a little clique that couldn't handle ouside remarks. They are almost all people who fish out of Panama City. One of the made a remark about anyone in a big boat was rich, dumb and a drunk. I took exception to that. One of thier moderators started deleting my posts. I called him out.

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>Also, everytime I said anything about the Outcast sale, it got deleted. Half Hitch in PC has a sale, they will not delete a post advertising. Call that fair??? 



I accused them of discrimination. Went over like a fart in church....


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (2/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Xanadu (2/19/2008)*Damn, Wade. What did you tell those yahoos, anyway? I guess they all think they can fish in the pass infreakin perogue and skiffs without difficulty, but I throw 2' a trolling speed and what are we supposed to do, stop and wait for the pass to clear?
> ...




Are you black?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Am I black? No I am follically challenged.


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Hell wade there loss. I owned that shirt and threw it away along time ago with a smile on my face.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

The thing about a "fart in church"... no one knows who did it....Deleating your "Outcast Sale" post goes to show you what kind of moderators are there when other companies are mentioned and not deleated...:banghead:banghead


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (2/19/2008)*Am I black? No I am follically challenged.


AKA,Baldy


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Neat! Someone just added a thread asking what happened to the original thread...


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (2/19/2008)*Am I black? No I am follically challenged.




Oh! When you said you were discriminated against I thought you were the black guy on the boat in your signature picture.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Wade,you are preaching to the choir on this one.I've been banned several times....I called the googans out over there several months ago and called them a "clique",,,well it seemed to have ruffled some south Alabama feathers.Who cares man? They aremostly googans.The moderator and his clique has single handedly ruined a board.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

You trouble maker you!!! Who cares. FS is just jealous of the PFF.

Once again why are you cheating on us? Do we not fulfill your needs??


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I got booted off a firearms forum several months ago. I don't even remember the name of it.

The moderators were know-it-all wannabees who didn't know shinola about firearms. They were giving bad advice to newbees and I called them on it. Instead of being able to back up their advice, they just booted me. So beware of advice that you get on the internet. Just because somebody is a mod, it doesn't mean they know anything about the subject. (doesn't apply here of course)


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Wade sorry they won't let you post on a different forum but sure glad Chris let's you post here because I have never got to fish for the big fish but I feel like when I do have the chance I would have a clue because of your post and a few others on the blue water side. SO F*** them and keep on posting here and thank you and Chris for all ya'lls knowledge. :clap:letsdrink


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *eddy2419 (2/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Downtime2 (2/19/2008)*Am I black? No I am follically challenged.
> ...


who the hell are you? and where are you seeing a black guy on that boat?


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

> *seanspots (2/19/2008)*Wade,you are preaching to the choir on this one.I've been banned several times....I called the googans out over there several months ago and called them a "clique",,,well it seemed to have ruffled some south Alabama feathers.Who cares man? They aremostly googans.The moderator and his clique has single handedly ruined a board.


amen. it should be called the panama city/dothan ff. i never seen so many threads get derailed by the same little group of wanna be comedians. that forum is a joke. i got chastised (sp) for referring somebody to the PFF for info on OB fishing. f**k em'all.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

"I wouldn't belong to any club that would want someone like me as a member."

-Woody Allen (paraphrased)

Except for the PFF of course! :letsparty

"If you aren't pissing someone off, you must be doing something wrong!"

-unknown


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

The worst one there is that asshat, Gary Collechio. I don't know what his deal is, but he is a 100% jackass. I think he used to be some small town politician and part time skinny water guide, but he's like a kid playing a game or last word mixed with can you top this.



I quit going there a couple years ago, but just recently logged back in for all the political topics. I love listening to idiots argue about things they don't understand. Priceless!


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

if you go back, use this as your avatar


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

lmao...I posted it up...


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

and it got me banned....again



BONUS :clap


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Sea-los'er gets a small erection everytime he bans someone.Googans need a place to feel special and the Panhandle caters to their needs and wants...Censorship is un-American.

Btw,welcome to the "real" cool club.We fish,they just want to jerk each other off and tell each other how cute and funny they are.:sick


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey guys, new to the forum. I fish out of Orange Beach mostly. I have to agree with this thread about that FS panhandle section. I've tried to ask a few questions over there, but never received any help besides asinine comments made by said clique. I would post more, but I haven't had many chances to fish lately.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Max welcome to the PFF. It's a crazy group here but as long as you put your questions in the right topic area people here are more than happy to help. 

I'm bored I think I might go to the other forum and try to get kicked. Nah just kidding I wouldn't want them to do that to us.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

i think i'll copy this thread over to the other forum and really stir up some shit....somebody PLEASE talk me out of it. :nonono

:shedevil:shedevil


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

holy shit...I just noticed the "stick" on stickman...oh jeez.... :doh

me not too bright today...


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *off route II (2/20/2008)*i think i'll copy this thread over to the other forum and really stir up some shit....somebody PLEASE talk me out of it. :nonono
> 
> :shedevil:shedevil


Then you'll just get them yahoos over here whinning and crying. Sure it would be fun to beat up on them for a little bit but then it would get very old.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *wysecw (2/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *off route II (2/20/2008)*i think i'll copy this thread over to the other forum and really stir up some shit....somebody PLEASE talk me out of it. :nonono
> ...


I agree but they wouldn't have their "daddy" sea-los'er to protect them.



*edited* For class and removing my ******* thoughts.:doh


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I say F*** 'em and feed 'em fish sticks Wade!! (Words to live by). Anyone who can't take a little challenge to the way they view things is a close-minded ass hat! (thank you tunaman!!)

Bob


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Some of the FS folks are a bunch of ass goblins, but you get that in any online forum,ya'll know we have our fair share over here....At least we dont get censored, well, unless it REALLY is over that very wide gray area

Mike


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

ass hat, ass goblins... you guys are great. i hope you don't mind, but i am now adding those to my already vulgar boating vocabulary.:toast and i agree, f the FS forum and feed them fish sticks. this is the best forum anyway. the grass can't get any greener than in this pasture.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *seanspots (2/20/2008)*Sea-los'er gets a small erection everytime he bans someone.Googans need a place to feel special and the Panhandle caters to their needs and wants...Censorship is un-American.
> 
> Btw,welcome to the "real" cool club.We fish,they just want to jerk each other off and tell each other how theirhairy asses look good.:moon......lol.




While, i agree that censorship is un-American, I would also suggest that the use of the word "Googan" is even worse.

Please refrain from the use of such a terrible word.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Ahh,c'mon!:letsdrink


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Seanspots, You still flyfishing for trophy sailcats?


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *clopperfootze (2/20/2008)*Seanspots, You still flyfishing for trophy sailcats?


There ain't nuttin' like enticing a sail(cat) into eating a fly.

Man thats old school right there.Who be you?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Just another catflyfisherman. So have you caught a trophy yet? All I can catch are hardheads.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *hebegb (2/20/2008)*holy shit...I just noticed the "stick" on stickman...oh jeez.... :doh
> me not too bright today...


it was suppose to be his butt as in Kiss My A$$, but after I posted it, well, it looks a little more vulgar than I meant.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

|

V supposed to be one of these then?



:moon


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gary..how did you get totally banned?


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

when you gonna be a local?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Watching the market. May wait for my son to finish school. Kinda a wait and see attitude. If the population change I been hearing about changes soon over here we may go sooner....


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *off route II (2/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *seanspots (2/19/2008)*Wade,you are preaching to the choir on this one.I've been banned several times....I called the googans out over there several months ago and called them a "clique",,,well it seemed to have ruffled some south Alabama feathers.Who cares man? They aremostly googans.The moderator and his clique has single handedly ruined a board.
> ...


I found this very interesting but I guess this does not apply to the Panhandle clique.

Taken directly from the rules section:

"It is not to be a place for a small clique of members to tease each other with inside humor and endless parodies.What is hilarious to a select few is usually boring to the group as a whole.We will continue to delete such drivel."


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *clopperfootze (2/20/2008)*Just another catflyfisherman. So have you caught a trophy yet? All I can catch are hardheads.


Lol,I gave up on the search for the trophy sailcat.I hear Larry Dahlberg might be interested in the "Search for Big Sailcats."


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

They booted me last year. So I cancelled my script FS also. They are such a group where if you do not play their way you are gone. They areexperts and do not need any of us anyway.


----------

